# Cercasi traduttori per documentazione Gentoo

## Scen

(AKA "Chiamata alle armi - Parte III")  :Wink: 

Riprendo le semplici ma efficaci parole del nostro ex-moderatore (ora Bodhisattva ed ex Responsabile Italiano Traduzioni Documentazione Gentoo) Marco Mascherpa per fare un appello a tutti voi.

 *Marco Mascherpa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cari Gentooisti, il gruppo di traduttori che fino ad ora si è occupato di mantenere la documentazione italiana si sta piano piano assottigliando per motivi vari; alcuni non possono più seguire i documenti e mantenerli aggiornati, altri lo fanno più raramente. 
> 
> La documentazione in lingua è una parte fondamentale nel processo di diffusione di una distribuzione Linux: è ciò che avvicina gli utenti meno esperti e fa loro apprezzare il mondo di Linux e le sue possibilità; è il punto di riferimento per eseguire operazioni insolite o poco frequenti; è il compendio di ogni buon CD di installazione. E' importante quindi che gli utenti possano affidarsi alla documentazione, ed essa per rimanere affidabile deve essere aggiornata e riveduta spesso.
> ...

 

Se siete interessati potete contattarmi direttamente rispondendo a questo post oppure mandando una mail a Davide Cendron (scen@gentoo.org).

Inoltre in questa pagina trovate le istruzioni necessarie per cominciare a contribuire  :Cool: 

Webografia  :Razz: 

Chiamata alle armi - Parte I

Chiamata alle armi - Parte II

P.S. Chiedo ai moderatori di mettere "sticky" questo topic, vista la sua notevole importanza  :Cool: 

----------

## lavish

Thread aggiunto alle discussioni "importanti"  :Smile: 

Ora aggiorno anche il topic di #gentoo-it su freenode   :Surprised: 

----------

## mescall2000

 *Scen wrote:*   

> (AKA "Chiamata alle armi - Parte III") 
> 
> 

 

E' arrivata la cartolina rosa... allora quando si parte?  :Very Happy: 

Io sono pronto  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

 *mescall2000 wrote:*   

> E' arrivata la cartolina rosa... allora quando si parte? 
> 
> Io sono pronto 

 

Ok larva, faccia a terra, 50 flessioni! Ehm...   :Rolling Eyes:  Scherzo  :Wink: 

Contattami via e-mail che ti spiego cosa fare  :Cool: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

non ho moltissimo tempo ... ma ... pronto alla battaglia!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> non ho moltissimo tempo ... ma ... pronto alla battaglia! 

 

Sono disponibile.

ciao

luigi

----------

## crisandbea

Non sono una cima in Inglese, ma se serve posso dare una mano.

ciauz

----------

## comio

Qualcuno mi da info in merito alle modalità di traduzione (il processo intendo).

Non credo di poter fare traduzioni "di botto" di interi documenti, ma posso sicuramente contribuire per porzioni più piccole e revisioni.

Vorrei fare un appello in merito all gwn che ultimamente ha problemi... la facciamo resuscitare?  :Very Happy: 

ciao

luigi

----------

## skypjack

@comio: per info scrivi a scen, prolisso ma chiaro ed efficace!! (scusa scen, ma questa parola mi piace proprio tanto, ora che me l'hai messa in testa...)

----------

## GabriellaF

Ciao a tutti,

sono nuova del forum. Mi piacerebbe aiutarvi con le traduzioni, se vi interessa. Sono traduttrice freelance. Prima di mettermi in proprio, ho lavorato per oltre cinque anni in Sophos come localizzatore software. 

Saluti

Gabriella

----------

## crisandbea

 *GabriellaF wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> sono nuova del forum. Mi piacerebbe aiutarvi con le traduzioni, se vi interessa. Sono traduttrice freelance. Prima di mettermi in proprio, ho lavorato per oltre cinque anni in Sophos come localizzatore software. 
> 
> Saluti
> ...

 

Benvenuta    :Cool:    ,  per le traduzioni che si devono fare, dobbiamo attendere news da Scen.

ciauz

----------

## GabriellaF

Ok, grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

RollsAppleTree,crisandbea,comio,GabriellaF (ed eventuali ulteriori interessati) : contattatemi via e-mail ( scen@gentoo.org ) così vi dò tutte le istruzioni necessarie  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

 *comio wrote:*   

> Vorrei fare un appello in merito all gwn che ultimamente ha problemi... la facciamo resuscitare? 

 

Sono riuscito a tradurre l'ultima GWN pubblicata, purtroppo, rimangono diversi "buchi" nella traduzione delle GWN passate a causa dello "sfaldamento" del gruppo di traduzione.

Nei prossimi giorni, sperando in nuovi arrivi, vedrò di organizzare un nuovo gruppo (tutto tramite la ML gentoo-docs-it , ovviamente.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

so già che me ne pentirò  :Razz:  , con un sergente istruttore come scen, cmq mi offro anche io per collaborare.

Strabello vedere gente nuova! Benvenuta Gabriella & mescall2000!

----------

## Scen

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> so già che me ne pentirò  , con un sergente istruttore come scen, cmq mi offro anche io per collaborare.

 

D'oh...  :Laughing:  Tranquillo, al massimo se sgarri ti spedisco a pelare qualche quintale di patate!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Tornando seri, attendo (se non l'hai già fatto) un contatto via e-mail  :Cool: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

scen, mandata email, attendo notizie. STOP

Disponibilità assoluta traduzione da e per inglese, STOP.

saluti . CHIUDO

----------

## GuN_jAcK

beh negli spiragli di tempo posso anche io contribuire.. perchè no!  :Smile: 

----------

## radiant

Ciao, se occorre un contributo, nel mio piccolo credo di poter fare qualcosa... e inoltre terrei un po' allenate le mie capacità di traduzione...  :Wink: 

Mando subito una mail ai responsabili, poi eventualmente sarà loro cura dirmi che potrei fare!  :Wink: 

Lorenzo

----------

## miles83

sperando di essere all'altezza del compito... Presente!

----------

## skypjack

Rispondo per scen, tanto immagino cosa vorrebbe dire in questo momento: contattatelo via mail e vi spiegherà tutto!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

Ma non sarebbe meglio scrivere le istruzioni in un luogo accessibile a tutti?

----------

## skypjack

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Ma non sarebbe meglio scrivere le istruzioni in un luogo accessibile a tutti?

 

Mmm... Forse si, ma mi riservo di conoscere il parere di scen (ave a te, lode a te) prima di postarle... Sai, segreti industriali, qua ci va di mezzo la salvaguardia di milioni e milioni di esseri umani, insomma, sono informazioni riservate, vanno cifrate, mica possiamo postarle così... Come chiave di cifratura consiglio 1234, che ne dite?

----------

## Scen

Bene bene, sono proprio felice ci sia stata questa risposta da parte vostra  :Very Happy: 

Se continuiamo così, a breve penso che non servirà più tenere questo topic sticky  :Razz: 

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Ma non sarebbe meglio scrivere le istruzioni in un luogo accessibile a tutti?

 

Effettivamente non ti dò tutti i torti, però ho visto che nelle 2 "chiamate alle armi" precedenti è stato utilizzato lo stesso metodo.

Comunque richiedendo un contatto diretto c'è già un primo "filtro": chi è VERAMENTE interessato si va vivo  :Cool: 

----------

## HombreMagique

Mi aggiungo alla coda degli interessati per aiutare a tradurre...Spero solo di essere utile.

Scen ti scrivo una mail per conferma e per eventuali informazioni.

----------

## Scen

Bene bene.... Il team di traduzione si è ripopolato al di sopra delle mie aspettative  :Cool: 

Direi che, se nessuno ha qualcosa in contrario, i Moderatori possono togliere lo "sticky" da questa discussione, in quanto tra quest'ultima e la GWN del 30 Aprile 2007 c'è stata mooolta visibilità sull'argomento  :Smile: 

Un'ultima cosa: oltre che a tradurre fisicamente la documentazione, è possibile aiutare in un altro modo, ovvero CONTROLLANDO la documentazione tradotta in italiano, leggendola e rileggendola, scovando eventuali errori grammaticali/ortografici/di traduzione, e segnalandoli a chi di dovere, ovvero:

a Marco Mascherpa ( m.mascherpa@gentoo.org ) e/o Davide Cendron ( scen@gentoo.org )

 in alternativa iscriversi alla Mailing List di Gentoo gentoo-docs-it e segnalarlo lì  :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti i nuovi collaboratori per aver offerto il proprio aiuto, e grazie a chiunque altro darà una mano al team in qualsiasi modo  :Cool: 

Good bye guys  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Direi che, se nessuno ha qualcosa in contrario, i Moderatori possono togliere lo "sticky" da questa discussione, in quanto tra quest'ultima e la GWN del 30 Aprile 2007 c'è stata mooolta visibilità sull'argomento 

 

Done   :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   
> 
> Direi che, se nessuno ha qualcosa in contrario, i Moderatori possono togliere lo "sticky" da questa discussione, in quanto tra quest'ultima e la GWN del 30 Aprile 2007 c'è stata mooolta visibilità sull'argomento  
> 
> Done  

 

ottimo direi  :Very Happy: 

io sto facendo la revisione di sostanza del doc, purtroppo sono ingolfato in 1000 impegni e vado a passi piccoli! però entro settimana prox arriva!

ciao

----------

## skypjack

Direi che fra tutti stiamo facendo un gran lavoro, degno di una nota sulla GWN!!  :Wink: 

Un applauso a chiunque abbia contribuito...

----------

## magowiz

ci sono anch'io per darvi una mano,   :Wink:  mando la mail a scen.

----------

## Scen

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Ma non sarebbe meglio scrivere le istruzioni in un luogo accessibile a tutti?

 

Effettivamente c'hai ragione  :Razz: 

Ecco qua: http://dev.gentoo.org/~scen/howtohelp.xml

(aggiorno anche il messaggio iniziale)

----------

## Scen

Bene bene.... Il team di traduzione si è ripopolato al di sopra delle mie aspettative  :Cool: 

Direi che, se nessuno ha qualcosa in contrario, i Moderatori possono togliere lo "sticky" da questa discussione, in quanto tra quest'ultima e la GWN del 30 Aprile 2007 c'è stata mooolta visibilità sull'argomento  :Smile: 

Un'ultima cosa: oltre che a tradurre fisicamente la documentazione, è possibile aiutare in un altro modo, ovvero CONTROLLANDO la documentazione tradotta in italiano, leggendola e rileggendola, scovando eventuali errori grammaticali/ortografici/di traduzione, e segnalandoli a chi di dovere, ovvero:

a Davide Cendron ( scen@gentoo.org )

 in alternativa iscriversi alla Mailing List di Gentoo gentoo-docs-it e segnalarlo lì  :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti i nuovi collaboratori per aver offerto il proprio aiuto, e grazie a chiunque altro darà una mano al team in qualsiasi modo  :Cool: 

Good bye guys  :Wink: 

----------

## micio

Do la mia disponibilità... il giorno lavoro, ma la sera per lo più sono a casa... 

Ciao ciao!!!

----------

